# Coverall?



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

We had one in 4-H. Well, it's still there. The first one they put up wrong or did something and something happened to it so they had to replace it - but that's beside the point. 
We loved it. We get A LOT of snow up here in the winter so it was awesome for winter riding. And in the summer it didn't get TOO hot. We had a huge one with garage-like doors on both ends so we'd open them and get a good breeze through. It sometimes was actually cooler in there because it was a light creamy color. 
Expensive but very much worth it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

The place I ride at uses that for the indoor ring; it's SO nice!!  It's awesome, I lovee it. Even when its cold you can still ride (or when it's raining) & also in the summer like RWF said, you get a nice breeze.  It's great.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I really like them... the last place that i boarded had one and also the MN state fairgrounds has one that they use for the warm-up arena. They seem to hold up to the weather and with the white color the lighting stays pretty nice (for the day atleast :wink, Im not sure of the price difference between a coverall or a regular steel type.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If you are not worried about the cold, they are fantastic. Spruce Meadows uses them and I have ridden in them dozens of times, they are great. They look clean, easy to care for and the natural light is fantastic. They are very pricey to buy tho. You are looking at a good $100,000 for a small basic sized one, on a piece of land that is already set for one.

http://media.coverall.net/Images/Customers/Equine/Riding_Arenas/Spruce_Meadows/Spruce Meadows008.jpg

http://media.coverall.net/Images/Customers/Equine/Riding_Arenas/Spruce_Meadows/Spruce Meadows164.jpg

Good Luck!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Interesting, I didn't think they were that expensive. Good to know!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

BUT the good about them is that they are considered "temporary building" so you wouldn't need a permit to get one installed.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^ that's a major plus!


----------

